#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Blue Fire drive in show

## marcel

Omdat ik zag dat een oude topic over de J&H meubels weer aktief is, dacht ik dat het wel aardig was om wat foto's te plaatsen van dit meubel 'in action' bij de Blue Fire shows.

Onderstaande foto's zijn bij diverse klussen gemaakt, van klein tot groot.

GRTNX,

Marcel B

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Zie ik daar nou SA subjes zonder grill staan?????????

M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## michiel

T staat er denk ik niet voor de grap op.

Ziet er heel netjes uit!!!


Groeten, michiel

----------


## marcel

Het lijkt misschien dat er geen grill opzit, maar de speaker word wel degelijk beschermd door een grill, denk dat we anders snel door de speakers heen zouden zijn. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Onderkant is wel open, zoals je dat meestal ziet bij glijbanen. Altijd leuk om aan het eind van de avond het glas/plastic er weer uit te vegen (onze stelling: De hoeveelheid glas/plastic in de glijbanen zegt veel over de gezelligheid van het feest <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>).

GRTNX,

Marcel B

----------


## sussudio

Wat staat en hangt er zoal bij Blue Fire? Heb je ook wat duidelijke foto's van de lightcontrollers enzo?

Wel leuk om te zien dat Blue Fire ook gewoon met Botex T4 Barren en Martin Acrobats aan komt zetten. Zal dan toch wel niet zo slecht zijn als hier op het forum altijd beweerd wordt  :Smile: 

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

Niet alleen Blue Fire! Ik zag dat ook onze vriend Andre van New-Line met t-4 doet (ja toch) en met Martin Punishers!

Greetz Niek

----------


## Music Power

Blijft mooi he dat blue fire meubel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## marcel

Wat er zoal staat en hangt ... Tsja, dat hangt van de klus af. We zitten niet echt vast aan een vaste samenstelling ofzo. Het is wat de zaal nodig heeft, en vooral wat de klant wil betalen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Op de foto's die ik geplaatst heb loopt het aantal gebruikte parren bijvoorbeeld uiteen van 8x par 56 bij een kleine klus in een cafe tot 16x par 64 + 16x par 56 in een theaterzaal tijden de nieuwjaarsnacht. De 'effect' verlichting is idd van Martin, en voldoet naar mijn mening prima voor drive in show gebruik, net als de botex balken. Bij de kleine set op deze foto's zat 2x acrobat en 2x destroyer, de grote set had 2x acrobat, 4x destroyer, 2x mx-4 scan en 8x robocolor pro-400.

Nu ben ik geen lichtman, maar 'slechts' een plaatjesdraaier, maar zoals ik al zei vind ik dat de botex balken, en de martin effecten voor drive in show gebruik prima voldoen. Natuurlijk is er genoeg veel beter spul te krijgen, en als je echte lichtklussen doet, dan kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat martin of botex niet voldoet. Bij ons werkt het eigenlijks altijd, en dat is waar het om gaat denk ik.

Voor een goede foto van de lichtconsole zal ik even gaan zoeken in m'n 'archief', als ik niets kan vinden dan zal ik er binnenkort wel eens één maken. In de console zit een dj mingle, een martin 2518 en een strobe controller, allemaal uiterst simpel te bedienen, dus zelfs een 'plaatjesdraaier' als ik weet ongeveer wel hoe het werkt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

GRTNX,

Marcel

----------


## CyberNBD

zoiets?


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Destiny

Botex Operator zie ik???
En van die Botex Dimmpackjes.

Ziet er goed uit!
Alleen parren hangen wel erg schuin naar beneden.

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## martje

Ik zie geen operator alleen maar een mingle 2518 en een srobocontroller en 2 md spelers.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Mag ik er wel even aan toe voegen (zonder 'hard feelings') dat jullie er wel een kabelmeukje van maken ?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

De kabels van de parren naar de fourbarren hangen nou eenmaal ver naar beneden kan je nix aan doen, kan je je par tenminste ook nog de andere kant opdraaien.  Maar de andere konden misschien wel wat meer omhoog ja.


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

Foto trouwens ook dichtbij de truss getrokken als dat een paar meter de lucht inhangt valt dat echt niet meer op.  Alleen die rode dmx kabels<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Destiny

> citaat:
> Ik zie geen operator alleen maar een mingle 2518 en een srobocontroller en 2 md spelers.
> 
> maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road



Je hebt gelijk ja, verkeerd gezien

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Idd, na goed gekeken te hebben heb ik ook iets van een grill gevonden......

Wat dat kabelmeukje betreft, ben ik het wel met Stijn eens. Ik had zelf voor wat kortere kabels aan de parren gekozen. Je moet ze idd alle kanten op kunnen draaien, maar 5 keer in het rond lijkt me overbodig.......
De voedingskabel naar de t4 optrekken had ook al heel wat gescheeld......

M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Tom, heel wat verhuurbedrijven die ik ken maken gebruik van rode DMX-kabel, om de simpele reden dat... (ja, die kan je zelf wel raden denk ik <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Jaja voor de herkenbaarheid, ik heb daar donkerblauwe kabel voor, dat digispul, is dus ook herkenbaar maar valt niet zo op.  Tis maar waar je voor kiest.


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PA gek

Ja het kan misschien aan mij liggen, maar wat hebben jullie dat licht toch verdommes laag hangen ( op de laatste foto) is da standaard bij jullie of kon het gewoon nie hoger ?

----------


## pieterjan

ik heb dat setje van de week wel van heel dichtbij kunnen zien heb ze waren namelijk bij ons in vianen bij van der valk was personeels feest (nu denken jullie al waarom doe je het nie zelf) zal ik je vertellen het was ook mijn personeels feest en dan ga ik geen muziek draaien

pieter-jan jochems
jochems drive in shows

----------


## pieterjan

het enige dat wel jammer was dat ik niet wist dat jullie het waren het is dat ik de mensen herken en het meubel ander had ik het nog niet geweten want er sond nergens een naam ik hoorde wel een jingle maar daar kon ik de naam niet zo goed op horen maar een ding mag ik wel zeggen JULLIE WAREN TOPPIE <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

pieter-jan jochems
jochems drive in shows

----------


## sussudio

Ah, ik dacht op die bijgewerkte discobarfoto al een vertrouwde DJ-Mingle te herkennen, maar is dus ook inderdaad zo.




> citaat:
> En van die Botex Dimmpackjes.



Nee, dat is een Switchpack.

Op de foto van dat kleine setje ontdek ik trouwens ook nog een paar van die mini-strobootjes van Botex. Ik mag toch hopen dat die daar al hingen en dus niet van Blue Fire zijn?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## marcel

Die kabels zoals op die foto is inderdaad een zooitje, gelijk de reden dat ik die hier niet wilde plaatsen ... gelukkig zijn er altijd mensen die zelf op onderzoek uitgaan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Volgens mij zijn die kabels intussen al wat ingekort, maar wat ik al eerder zei, ik ben geen lichtman en let daar dan ook nooit zo op. De truss hangt daar ook erg laag vanwege het simpele feit dat die zaal gewoon niet hoger was (zie eerste foto van kleine set, kan je zien dat de truss het plafond raakt), als je de foto's van de grotere set bekijkt zie je dat de truss daar een aardig stukkie hoger hangt. De mini-stobes zijn inderdaad niet van ons, maar van de zaal.

GRTNX,

Marcel B

----------


## ralph

> citaat:ik heb dat setje van de week wel van heel dichtbij kunnen zien heb ze waren namelijk bij ons in vianen bij van der valk was personeels feest



Van dat feestje zijn ook een aantal leuke fotoos gemaakt waar de bekabeling wel netjes is weggewerkt<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik snap trouwens de ophef over de kleur kabeltjes en de manier van wegwerken niet.
Wij komen een showtje doen, dat wil zeggen: uurtje van tevoren aanwezig half uurtje na afloop weer pleite.
Als je je licht dan op statief hebt en je gebruikt triangle truss zoals wij dat doen, dan kan je kiezen voor:
1. snel werken en soms wat langere kabel gebruiken en die in de truss wegstoppen.
2. Netjes kabellengte uit gaan zoeken die het mooist uitkomt, netjes door je truss vlechten...

Manier 1 werkt het snelst, klant ziet er niets van als de truss op showhoogte is.
Wat nog makkelijker is, is een show met een zelfdragende truss constructie, dan kan je de kabeltjes gewoon op de trus leggen.
manier 2 is leuk voor presentaties en beursstandjes

Heeft er trouwens niemand oog voor die geweldige koptelefoon die daar in die mixer zit geprikt<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Niek...

127 echte prodjuser db's, right?

Greetz Niek

----------


## Prive_backup

lekker knuffele!!!

----------


## ralph

> citaat:
> 127 echte prodjuser db's, right?



Wrong!
pioneer SE dj5000

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## DJ_Robin

wat zit er nou in het deel tussen het deel met de Apollo en het deel met de 2518 ect ? zijn dat nou MD's ?

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Mark

Waarom niet op de truss leggen die kabels? bouwt veel sneller op en af! Waarom gebruiken de meesten van die bevestigingen dat de truss met de platte kant onder is. Handiger is toch platte kant boven? Hoef je ook niet zo aan je kabels te scheuren.

Mark

----------


## -Bart-

Wat ik vrij bijzonder vind, is dat marcel een (of meer) 500w botex strobe op zichzelf heeft gericht. (vierde foto) Ik ken maar weinig mensen die dit voor hun lol doen.<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

B.Sliggers

----------


## sussudio

Het lijkt mij dat ook die al in die zaal hingen. Wel beetje vaag dat ze daarnaast ook nog van die slaapkamerstrobootjes hadden hangen.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek <img src=images/icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Arjan

Hey!

Ziet er erg mooi uit dat meubel, zoiets wil ik al langere tijd eens gaan maken, ik heb alleen geen ervaring met het zelf maken van meubelonderdelen. Is zoiets een beetje te maken voor een leek of weten jullie ergens zo'n soortgelijk meubel te koop voor een mooi prijsje? 

Wat zijn trouwens de afmetingen van dat meubel? 

Ziet er strak uit!

See ya,
Arjan

----------


## EP Woody

4x 19" en voor de rest zoek je zelf een leuk formaat uit.


Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## ralph

Meubels zijn breder dan 19". Zit wel een 19" binnenrack in.
De bovenbouw is of plat (cdj's) of bestaat ook uit een 19" rails.

Onderop zijn alle aansluitingen van de apparaten die in dat meubeldeel zitten samengebracht op een blindpaneeltje.
Daar wordt ook de 220V doorgelust.

Het geheel bestaat dus uit (minimaal) 4 meubeldelen, 6 als er ook draaitafels meegaan.

Meubel is gebouwd door een professionele kistenbouwer. 
Als je ook zoiets wil laten bouwen, mail dan eens met info@licht-geluid.nl daar kunnen ze je verder helpen.

In het meubeldeel tussen de mixer en het licht zitten idd twee md spelers.

sussudio: Die stoobjes van de klant hingen idd erg in de weg. licht van de klant werd die avonden ook niet gebruikt :Smile: 

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## marcel

Die 500 W strobo behoort ook tot de inboedel van het café, en werd die avond dus niet gebruikt ... De eerste lichtpik die een strobo recht op m'n muil zet, ziet kort daarna ook vrij weinig meer denk ik <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

GRTNX,

Marcel

----------


## john

Wat zeg je Marcel? Daag me niet uit hoor!

JOHN !!!
Lightdesigner

----------


## EP Woody

Dan is het leuker om een Atomic 3000 op volle snelheid op een DJ'z hoofd te zetten. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## PowerSound

Ik zie daar wielen onder die kisten ! Nooit problemen mee gehad ?
Kan wel ambetant zijn als er een wegvliegt in de zaal waar je achter moet lopen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## CyberNBD

Al van remmen gehoord?


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ga jij altijd bergaf staan met je disco powersound ? 

op een recht vloeroppervlak zullen ze zelfs zonder remmen niet zomaar "wegrijen"

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Dave

Dan spreek je over een drive-trough discotheek
deur in-deur uit

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## CyberNBD

Hehhehe als er dan iemand tegen je meubeltje komt leunen om een plaatje aan te vragen sta je gelijk 3 mtr verder naar achter <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## PowerSound

Dat was juist mijn bedoeling, ik heb zelfs al een par subs gezien met wieltjes met remmen... . Die wieltjes waren slecht geplaatst, dus ze bleven op de grond, hewel met of zonder remmen kon ge u daarmee echt goe amuseren om ermee door hel de zaal te toeren...

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Zullen dan toch geen Guitels of Tente's geweest zijn...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Jurgen

Als je bij topic J&H Shows kijkt, zie ke dat er mensen aan het meubel hangen. Zelfs dan gaat het meubel geen eigen leven leiden....

Carpe Diem, pluk de dag!

----------


## Mark

Ja en?

Mark

----------


## Jurgen

Probeer eerst even de interesse te tonen door voorgaande berichten te lezen, Mark.

Dan zul je misschien begrijpen waar mijn reactie op is gebaseerd.

Carpe Diem, pluk de dag!

----------


## Mark

Sorry Jurgen... Werd een beetje moe van die zinloze posts, en dan ziet dat weleens uit mijn vingers zo het forum in...

Betekend niet dat jouw post zinloos is! Daarom dit excuus!!!

Mark

----------


## Jurgen

Excuses geaccepteerd Mark!!

Je bent in ieder geval zo eerlijk om je excuses aan te bieden, zouden soms meer mensen moeten doen.

Carpe Diem, pluk de dag!

----------


## )jeroen(

ZEER mooi meubel, en ZEER mooie shows. Mijn complimenten! :Smile: 

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## DJ_Robin

heb je toevallig ook foto's waarop de gehele indeling van het meubel te zien is ? 
Dus de gehele bovenkant en de voorkant met de conetor paneeltjes.
Ik wil namelijk ook zoiets gaan maken en zou graag eens zien hoe dat bij jullie is gedaan.

B.V.D

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## ralph

> citaat:
> heb je toevallig ook foto's waarop de gehele indeling van het meubel te zien is ?



Als je ons boekt dan mag je 4 uur lang kijken<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Niet alleen Blue Fire! Ik zag dat ook onze vriend Andre van New-Line met t-4 doet



Yep. Moet wel, in alle eerlijkheid, zeggen dat ik regelmatig problemen met de T4 heb. Een heeft de rare gewoonte dat maar 2 van de 4 kanalen werken als je hem aanzet (stekker eruit na een paar minuten, er weer in na een paar seconden en de kanalen komen terug). Een ander balkje is soms hardstikke dood als ik hem aansluit (opnieuw op het net aansluiten brengt hem dan weer tot leven). Weer een ander balkje vergeet vaak spontaan z'n instellingen (nee, back-up accu is prima). Daarbij dient opgemerkt te worden dat de balkjes niet echt ontzien worden. Ze zijn wel netjes, per 2, in een flightcase geplaatst maar mogen van mij de vorst trotseren. Zou kunnen dat ze daar niet zo goed tegen kunnen. Van de 15 balkjes zijn er dus 3 niet helemaal "je dat". Repararen is ook al zo'n ellende omdat ze het (uiteraard) altijd goed doen als ik ze na wil kijken  :Wink: 

Ook vond ik het ECHT nodig om die belachelijke plastic XLR chassis te vervangen door metalen versies met lock functie. Ik heb ze ook gelijk maar verplaatst naar de achterkant (waar ze "horen"). Oh ja, die onhandige netkabel is ook vervangen door een setje powercons (ook weer op de achterkant i.p.v. de onderkant).

Achteraf heb ik wel eens een paar x tegen mezelf gezegd dat ik voor de IES balkjes ($$$) had moeten gaan...



> citaatja toch) en met Martin Punishers!



LOL.

Ik moet zeggen dat ik heel tevreden ben met m'n Martin rookmachines (hoewel in de ene een jerrycan zit die belachelijk klein is en in de andere een die belachelijk groot is  :Wink: . Minder tevreden ben ik echter met de Punishers (frunnikers noemen we ze wel eens). Ze komen totaal NIET mee met de rest van de effecten en zijn met geen mogelijkheid scherp te krijgen. Ik heb er al de "witste" Philips lamp in gezet en nog kunnen ze niet met de rest meekomen. De Punishers staan dan ook boven aan de lijst van dingen die vervangen gaan worden (waarschijnlijk dat ik ze doorschuif naar de kleinere show). Ik denk dat een paar Scimitars (MSD-200) het beter zullen doen op de plek waar nu de frunnikers hangen.

Wat ik ECHT stront vervelend vind is dat de Punishers in "stand alone" mode gaan als ze geen DMX signaal krijgen. Dus bij een black out gaan ze lekker doen waar ze zelf zin in hebben. Vanwege deze belachelijke methode van Martin nemen ze dus niet alleen 6 DMX kanalen voor de functies maar ook nog eens een kanaal van een dimmerpack (om ze uit te zetten tijdens black-out). Geen idee welke randdeb..l deze manier van omschakelen bedacht heeft...

Detail: Bij aankomst van de punishers enige jaren geleden was eentje al defect uit de doos. Martin had een nieuwe methode van connectortjes gebruikt en had deze nog niet helemaal onder de knie. Ook vonden ze het nodig om de kruiskopjes te vervangen door Torqs. Lekker handig als je je lampje moet vervangen "in the middle of nowhere"...

Oh ja: Als je OOIT moet kiezen tussen de Punisher en de Destroyer, ga dan voor de Destroyer. Niet alleen heeft de Punisher een shaker functie die waardeloos is (en waarbij de spiegel regelmatig tegen de behuizing aan klapt!!!), deze shaker functie zorgt voor een zeer bibberend effect (ook al staat de shaker functie UIT), veroorzaakt door de speling op de ophanging (paar veertjes). Daarnaast kun je de Destroyer in een Master/Slave functie aan elkaar doorlussen (lekker handig voor losse verhuur); iets wat om de een of andere reden niet mogelijk is op de Punisher. De Destroyer is nog eens een stuk goedkoper ook!

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:
> Achteraf heb ik wel eens een paar x tegen mezelf gezegd dat ik voor de IES balkjes ($$$) had moeten gaan...



Nou Dré Die dingen hoef je ook niet te kopen,... hebben namelijk dezelfde problemen als jij nu hebt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Achteraf heb ik wel eens een paar x tegen mezelf gezegd dat ik voor de IES balkjes ($$$) had moeten gaan...
> ...



Shit...

Heeft Botex ze te precies nagebouwd? Inclusief "hidden features"???

 :Wink: 

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Jeroen

Hehe,... dat denk ik <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------

